# CBL: Characters-By-Level for Pathfinder RPG and character art for any RPG



## abellius

*

Characters-By-Level* (CBL) is a gaming aid that consists of  Pathfinder compatible pre-generated NPCs ready to be used in your  Pathfinder games that comes with Hero Lab portfolios and high quality  character art files. CBL will be released monthly on a subscription  basis, but each month will be available as standalone products as well.  For those that don't play Pathfinder, the character art is also offered  as its own gaming aid called *Game Avatars* (GA).  

In each issue of CBL you will receive the following:
* A 90+ page PDF book detailing 4 NPCs for use in your Pathfinder games
* Separate, high quality artwork files (jpegs) for all characters in the PDF book
* Hero Lab portfolios for all the NPCs

Unlike  other books that provide pre-generated characters, CBL provides  complete stat blocks for level 1-20 for all NPCs. This allows you to use  our characters regardless what level your game is! Additionally, every  stat block for a NPC beyond 1st level is based off the level immediately  previous so that you can see how each NPC evolves.

This Kickstarter has been live since October 2nd and runs until November 1st: 
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danbrink/cbl-characters-by-level-for-pathfinder-rpg

*Go check it out!!
*
Examples of the character art in our first issue:


----------



## Eminence_Grise

This isn't a project for me, but I would like to say that the artwork is great.


----------



## abellius

Eminence_Grise said:


> This isn't a project for me, but I would like to say that the artwork is great.




Artwork can be obtained separately for people who don't play Pathfinder.


----------



## abellius

This project has been canceled and will be relaunched in January 2014.

Facebook Page
Google+ Page


----------

